# non payment



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

Has anyone ever worked for true homes from irving tx. Guys name is blaze true.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Blaze True?


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

I've spoken with Blaze quite a few times, while working for NFN. The guy is extremely personable, I have nothing bad to say about him. I have no information regarding what he, or the company, is like to work for though.


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

Yes, Blaze True


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

I wont argue about his personality, I wished i could just get paid the rest of my money.


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

jrata said:


> I wont argue about his personality, I wished i could just get paid the rest of my money.


Sorry to hear that, are you having issues with getting a hold of them, or is it a matter of refusal to pay?


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

Sorry I didn't back with you but yes. He refuses to pay me and my wife for work done. I cannot get ahold of him on email, text, or phone. I reached out to the company he works for NFN, but they tell me is my issue with true homes. I asked them if they could just tell me if they have paid him on my orders but they wont answer back. This guy is sick. He sends us texts that he is going to call us or send a ck and the does neither. I asked him if he got off on sending is false hope. But he never answers back on anything I send him. He owes us close to $3,000. I wish there was state law protecting contractors from this issue that would penalize or remove these kind of people from ever getting a contract again. The same way bad contractors are getting weeded out the same should be done to companies like true homes


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

That is unfortunate. How long has this been an issue? Unfortunately, I do not know of a way to coerce the payment to be sent, other than litigation. Obviously, that is something that takes time, and money, but is sometimes necessary. I used to work for NFN, and I absolutely understand that it can sometimes be difficult to get a hold of someone to help you, as a third party. Keep us posted, and if there is anything I can think of to help, I will post again!


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

I started up again with on sept of this year. When he called me to help him again, he still owed me over $1,000. But I needed the work so I took another risky chance because he sent me $1,000 he still owed me. But later texted me it was a advance so I would do work for him. After that, he sent 1 more ck for $500 and then he just stopped talking to me. His $1,000 ck bounced on me as well, but he covered later saying it was something his bank did. You could say part of this is my fault for going back with him, but I was hoping to get the rest of what he owed from earlier that year. But that didn't happen. I had a hard time getting him to send me invoices on work orders paid on. And yes that should have been another red flag. But I needed the work and was hoping he would be a trustful person to work for. But that did not happen either. And he never sent a invoice for any work paid on starting in sept. He would send texts telling me he would, but he never did. So I stopped doing the work. Ii was with him from the beginning and it took 3 months before he sent me a ck. Then he started paying every wk. It was great. Plenty of and getting paid. But then it stopped because he said NFN was not paying him so he could not pay me. Me and wife are just hurting because of the problems he has caused us. I cannot understand how people can do that to people who work very hard for them.


----------



## Allout (Jun 18, 2015)

Why not file liens? Why not call the client? (not nfn above them) Raise a little hell! And STOP TAKING WORK FROM THIS GUY!


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

I will try to get ahold of the companies above NFN. I have just been trying really hard to make ends meet. I want to do liens but cannot at the moment. As far as working for him, I stopped that as soon as he gave me the first excuse I was not getting paid that week. We worked off and on 2 months and had orders total just over $3,100. He sent us 1 ck for $500 and everything went to crap again. But no, we have not worked for him anymore. He did still owe me another $1,000 from the first of last yr, so he owes us just over $3,500. Just want to get paid.


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

How can I find out the names of the companies NFN contracts with?


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Good luck with NFN, they owe people in the hundreds of thousands, probably now around a million or more dollars. Try as much as possible to work direct. Working for anyone other then the direct source, will cause you to put a lot of risks of not being paid. The further you are away from the source as the money, the more risk you are taking.


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

I appreciate the time on people responding to questions contractors like me have and are looking for answers. Again, thanks


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

jrata said:


> ..... I want to do liens but cannot at the moment......


Just wondering why it is you can't do the liens right now?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

It sounds like it's a $$ situation. It's a tragedy to put the contractor into a financial hardship but it seems to be the norm more then the exception :vs_mad:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Never actually had to file a lien. Sure it's different everywhere, but what's ballpark cost?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Never actually had to file a lien. Sure it's different everywhere, but what's ballpark cost?



25-75 per property in the states we work in. I can't speak for others.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> Never actually had to file a lien. Sure it's different everywhere, but what's ballpark cost?


The fee in Waukesha, WI is $5.00, for any amount.


----------



## Allout (Jun 18, 2015)

NFN for the most part does reverse mortgage and fannie mae properties. Just look at you work order or post them on here. Don't worry about the contract its irrelevant now just black out address and we will at least try to help you. In MN you only have 120 days to file liens not sure on your state but do not let that time frame pass. Call a lawyer as well. In your "contract" with them it probably state the loser pays. So send everything you have to a lawyer that will handle it only if they win. I really don't think you yourself will get anywhere with NF"FUC*King"N. They owe millions so get your money by any means possible as soon as possible.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not saying you should stay in the marriage, and again, laws vary depending on your locale, however if you are still performing reoccurring services maid/lawn/snow/etc on the property, the clock will reset to file those liens every time you are there. Adding another $25 on the debt for snow removal that you may not get paid for may be a better alternative than losing the entire wad due to filing deadlines.


----------



## kdpp210 (Jan 26, 2017)

Yep we worked for them for a little over a year - found out that they were skimming off the top - they would make promises about amounts then when you closed out the order they would change those amounts - they own us roughly $5500 that we are gonna go to court on here shortly. Blaze and Matt are both P.O.S!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

kdpp210 said:


> Yep we worked for them for a little over a year - found out that they were skimming off the top - they would make promises about amounts then when you closed out the order they would change those amounts - they own us roughly $5500 that we are gonna go to court on here shortly. Blaze and Matt are both P.O.S!!!


How did you begin to work for this company that screwed you out of $5,500.00?


----------



## kdpp210 (Jan 26, 2017)

They actually called me. Matt and Blaze both are smooth talkers. We signed on as the prices were decent. Then about 8 months into the relationship we started noticing issues...we did our last job for them which was an $1800 roofing job on the same day Blaze screwed us on pay...so we terminated our relationship. Hes refused to respond since we quit.


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

Can u tell me what area you covered?


----------



## kdpp210 (Jan 26, 2017)

San Antonio, Boerne, Kerrville, Seguin, New Braunfels, Spring Branch, Canyon Lake, Hondo, Castroville, Devine, Von Ormy, Floresville, La Vernia, Universal City, Schertz, Cibolo, Marion, Comfort, Bandera, Lake Hills, Atacosa and on occassion Laredo, Del Rio & Eagle Pass


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

I had midland, Odessa, Iraan, wicket, Ft. Stockton, Ft. Davis, Goldsmith, Lamesa, Seminole, Lubbock, plains, Tahoka, brownfield, Littlefield, Levelland, Plainview, Amarillo, Muleshoe, spur, Jayton, Hamlin, Stamford, Crosbyton, Idalou, slaton, Haskell, graham, Breckenridge, mineral wells, Stephenville, Deleon, Hamilton, shallowater, moran, strawn, horseshoe bay, brady, menard, ballinger, Brownwood, bangs, vancourt, Cherokee, Abilene, sweetwater, Snyder, big spring, ralls, Dublin, Petersburg, loop, san angelo, early, coleman, leakey, rock springs. We also did a lot of work in fredericksburg, boerne, Kerrville and some work in san Antonio, sequin and others I just cant remember right now. We drove a lot of mile for this guy and on may of 2016, he just stop paying. Then in sept. he finally called me and said NFN rewrote his contract and after 30 days we would get paid every week after that. I needed the work so I agreed only if he would send me at least $1,000 of the little over $2,000 he still owed me. He agreed and I got the $1,000 and after 48 days I received a ck for $500. He now owes us $4,100 on work done for 48 days and what he still owed us from last year. You can call me a dummy for starting with him again, but I needed the work and was hoping he would be sincere about his offer. But I guess he was not. The few times I talked to him later he told me he was going to work for his rich uncle in Cincinnati Ohio. Matt would not take my calls either. But yea, they talk with a lot of honesty and trust. I don't know how they can take advantage of contactors driving miles and miles for them and working until the sun goes down and still have to drive 3 to 4 hrs to get back home that same day. I like this line of work but in my area I cannot find any work right now. Sucks


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

kdpp210 said:


> They actually called me. Matt and Blaze both are smooth talkers. We signed on as the prices were decent. Then about 8 months into the relationship we started noticing issues...we did our last job for them which was an $1800 roofing job on the same day Blaze screwed us on pay...so we terminated our relationship. Hes refused to respond since we quit.


That's kind of my point. They called you. The only clients recruiting contractors want cheap and fast.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

An REO sub is disposable in the eyes of a national. You will never control your game and you can always be replaced.


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

Have you heard from blaze at all since the last time you tried to contact him?


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

jrata said:


> I had midland, Odessa, Iraan, wicket, Ft. Stockton, Ft. Davis, Goldsmith, Lamesa, Seminole, Lubbock, plains, Tahoka, brownfield, Littlefield, Levelland, Plainview, Amarillo, Muleshoe, spur, Jayton, Hamlin, Stamford, Crosbyton, Idalou, slaton, Haskell, graham, Breckenridge, mineral wells, Stephenville, Deleon, Hamilton, shallowater, moran, strawn, horseshoe bay, brady, menard, ballinger, Brownwood, bangs, vancourt, Cherokee, Abilene, sweetwater, Snyder, big spring, ralls, Dublin, Petersburg, loop, san angelo, early, coleman, leakey, rock springs. We also did a lot of work in fredericksburg, boerne, Kerrville and some work in san Antonio, sequin and others I just cant remember right now. We drove a lot of mile for this guy and on may of 2016, he just stop paying. Then in sept. he finally called me and said NFN rewrote his contract and after 30 days we would get paid every week after that. I needed the work so I agreed only if he would send me at least $1,000 of the little over $2,000 he still owed me. He agreed and I got the $1,000 and after 48 days I received a ck for $500. He now owes us $4,100 on work done for 48 days and what he still owed us from last year. You can call me a dummy for starting with him again, but I needed the work and was hoping he would be sincere about his offer. But I guess he was not. The few times I talked to him later he told me he was going to work for his rich uncle in Cincinnati Ohio. Matt would not take my calls either. But yea, they talk with a lot of honesty and trust. I don't know how they can take advantage of contactors driving miles and miles for them and working until the sun goes down and still have to drive 3 to 4 hrs to get back home that same day. I like this line of work but in my area I cannot find any work right now. Sucks


Thanks for the loooong list of areas you service, it was pertinent. Anyway, here is where everyone goes wrong. Your train of thought is that "you need the work" but the reality is that YOU NEED MONEY. I know getting a work order from someone for 10K seems alluring but if there is as much of the slightest risk getting paid then you have to reject it. You will obviously put in money and time in which that could have been dedicated to another project for someone that would pay you or at the least, saving your time and money. NFN is nothing but trouble unless you have a steady cash flow from other clients and even so it is a risk. NFN is teetering on insolvency and have been for a while but now it is worse than ever. They also lost about 2/3 of the work from the ONE client that they have. I could say that this Blaze guy had every intention of paying you but due to the slow/no pay from NFN, he is now in a bad position. Is he handling his situation correctly, NO so that means he could have had intent to screw you because a honorable guy would work something out or at least have the decency to explain what is going on. Try to stay away from the regional companies because they are the ones turning the screw and the reason for all the complaints on the board.


----------



## adashak (Feb 2, 2017)

They've never paid me for 10 jobs in 2015. No phone, emails returned, how is this not THEFT OF SERVICE?


----------



## reoPROS (Mar 2, 2015)

jrata said:


> Sorry I didn't back with you but yes. He refuses to pay me and my wife for work done. I cannot get ahold of him on email, text, or phone. I reached out to the company he works for NFN, but they tell me is my issue with true homes. I asked them if they could just tell me if they have paid him on my orders but they wont answer back. This guy is sick. He sends us texts that he is going to call us or send a ck and the does neither. I asked him if he got off on sending is false hope. But he never answers back on anything I send him. He owes us close to $3,000. I wish there was state law protecting contractors from this issue that would penalize or remove these kind of people from ever getting a contract again. The same way bad contractors are getting weeded out the same should be done to companies like true homes


lien the property. you'll get your money.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

How come no one is sending these dead bears to a commercial debt collector or revering them to civil court? If you want to be treated as a business? The I wild suggest start acting like one! Remember in the real world , if you owed anyone money? What would they do to you it collect that money? Are you putting your " terms" of payment in each of your invoices? You can charge late fee's, add interest payments, just any other business does in the world. Quit giving these companies a pass to continue their bad behaviors. If you want to be taken serious? Then you really need to act like it! If your working for anyone other then NFN and you haven't been paid? Then yes, your beef is with that companies that you are subbing from. Another topic for another day!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Inspectorgadget said:


> How come no one is sending these dead bears to a commercial debt collector or revering them to civil court? If you want to be treated as a business? The I wild suggest start acting like one! Remember in the real world , if you owed anyone money? What would they do to you it collect that money? Are you putting your " terms" of payment in each of your invoices? You can charge late fee's, add interest payments, just any other business does in the world. Quit giving these companies a pass to continue their bad behaviors. If you want to be taken serious? Then you really need to act like it! If your working for anyone other then NFN and you haven't been paid? Then yes, your beef is with that companies that you are subbing from. Another topic for another day!


Because in most cases these guys have signed agreements that allow the company to deny pay based on performance or some other such guideline.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Exactly. If ALL companies actually read the contracts that are being signed, we might not have all of these industry problems. It you haven't read one yet, you would be astounded at the rights people are signing away.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

JoeInPI said:


> Exactly. If ALL companies actually read the contracts that are being signed, we might not have all of these industry problems. It you haven't read one yet, you would be astounded at the rights people are signing away.


I don't think the contracts hold up in court, but they do serve their purpose of scaring away contractors from using courts as a way to seek payment. you can't sign away your lien rights to all future work performed for xxxx, you can sign them away for the property located at XYZ, liens work, and they work fast


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

If most would quit treating this as a means of employment and treat themselves as business owners that's the key in all this craziness to end. No one wants to hold any one accountable, too afraid to but the very hands that feed them of "
Pay their bills," that's fine, live check to check, live on state welfare, who cares any know is minding it. Some prefer the working for order mills as they don't require the same requirements as a national. They can do the work and get paid, no background checks, no insurance, but that's a very high game stake of poker they are willing to bet on.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Inspectorgadget said:


> If most would quit treating this as a means of employment and treat themselves as business owners that's the key in all this craziness to end. No one wants to hold any one accountable, too afraid to but the very hands that feed them of "
> Pay their bills," that's fine, live check to check, live on state welfare, who cares any know is minding it. Some prefer the working for order mills as they don't require the same requirements as a national. They can do the work and get paid, no background checks, no insurance, but that's a very high game stake of poker they are willing to bet on.



The problem with gambling is you lose more than you win. Which is why most of these guys are operating at a deficit.


----------

